

Google Patenting Electronic Tattoo - livestyle
http://news.kron4.com/news/google-patenting-electronic-tatoo/

======
anigbrowl
I don't know what's worse - the patent application or the patent illustration.

~~~
livestyle
I'm I the only one that is a little weirded out by this?

